# Couple recent calls



## chanser123 (Oct 19, 2016)

Been a while since I posted here but here are a few calls recently out of the shop to give an idea of the work I do. Thanks!
First from left to right are: Western red cedar burl with ABW tips, Chittum burl with ABW tips, and the little woodie call is sindora burl.
Second pic is made from one of the best pieces of yellow cedar burl I have had my hands on.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 12 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 19, 2016)

Those are beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 19, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## chanser123 (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks guys! Appreciate it. Pics turned out a little bigger once added lol!!


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 19, 2016)

Dam nice calls!


----------



## Tony (Oct 19, 2016)

Great looking calls! Tony


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2016)

Sweet calls.


----------



## JohnF (Oct 19, 2016)

Too nice to use.


----------



## Ray D (Oct 19, 2016)

Beautiful calls.


----------



## David Seaba (Oct 19, 2016)

Wow those look awesome!


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 19, 2016)

Nicely done....


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 19, 2016)

Beauties Mr Chanse


----------



## chanser123 (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks Everyone! Appreciate the kind words!


----------



## chanser123 (Oct 20, 2016)

That Chittum and YCB were actually found on this site!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Oct 20, 2016)

Excellent workmanship!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chanser123 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thank you! Really appreciate the positive feedback!


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 24, 2016)

Gorgeous!!! What's the finish?


----------



## chanser123 (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks! CA finish


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 25, 2016)

Chance - those are beyond fantastic but that piece of YCB is out of this world. Did you dye it or burn it? whatever you did to it rocks


----------



## chanser123 (Oct 27, 2016)

It was just stabilized in clear resin. It just had big brown eyes in it like ive never seen before. That was what it looked like natural. Pretty awesome piece. Still have two more like it. I have cut a lot of ycb, but only ever had a few blanks like these. They usually come from the smaller burls I found in the past!


----------

